# 64 Conv't 5 piece rear stainless trim clips/fasteners



## goob1964 (Jul 6, 2014)

I am seeking a complete set of hardware to install all 5 pieces of the rear stainless trim molding that sits on top of the quarter panels and wraps around to the other. It goes from door to door along the back of the vehicle. Please provide any info you can. I've researched all the catalogs, websites, etc. and can't find exactly what I'm needing. The moldings at the top of the quarter panels (base of rear side window) widen out and I'm not sure what type of retainer is needed to secure it to the top of the quarter panel.


----------

